# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Swimmo, swimmer's smartwatch, Swimmo Trainer Inc., Poznan, Poland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Swimmo Trainer Inc.

"Swimmo: The Ultimate Swimmer's Smartwatch Improving Strength" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Swimmo Kickstarter video teaser 

Published on Apr 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Swimmo: The ultimate swimmer's smartwatch improving strength

Published on Apr 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Swimmo smartwatch launches on Kickstarter. Available to backers later in the year"

by Chris Price 
April 16, 2015

----------

